# karen i found your papi chulo...



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

here is your dream guy.......now you guys behave alright


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

My stomach has never tied into this many knots...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well at least we all know you have absolutely NO taste in guys! God, that was scary!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no that is Karen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahahaha...okay my bad ..lets see what else i can find


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> no that is Karen










Sorry Innes, Im 100% female....that obviously isnt me!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> My stomach has never tied into this many knots...


 huh....knotts....that bad...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dang it ..doesn't support photo....grr..don't worry i'll get it right


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I fear your next 'papi chulo'


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > My stomach has never tied into this many knots...
> ...


 yes...that bad...possibly worse.....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

She's still complaining about how old these guys are... but these are a little more about what Karen's looking for... 














I'm still trying to find her perfect papi... but I'm doin the best I can...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ellos son muy viejos!! [ They are very old







]


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha it's ponch


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:laugh: Yup from CHiPs!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

who's that first guy


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

all yall have issues !!!! lol ill put up a pic of me and she'll melt lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

go for it!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> all yall have issues !!!! lol ill put up a pic of me and she'll melt lol


 LOL!!! Try me!

Gargoyle- The other guy looks like John Stamos [aka Uncle Jesse from Full House] But I dont know who it is. Then again, I wouldnt know, because they are * WAY * too old!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > all yall have issues !!!! lol ill put up a pic of me and she'll melt lol
> ...


 i will very soon on a memorable day like hmmm the day the matrix 2 opens ur goin got meet ur neo ms natt u'll be my carrie ann moss







lol

"open ur mind"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha...its a actor from mexico that comes out in a movie called papi chulo...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PWAHAHAHA!!







ROFLMAO!!























YOu guys kill me!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thoroughbred- Whats my neo?!?!







So on the 15th your going to post your pic?!?









Raf- LoL, well she did do a search for "Papi Chulo"







Im still waiting.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thoroughbred- Whats my neo?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for sure tomorrow i will find your true love...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh great...you thought I'd go 'pitter patter' for that ugly dude up ^there!! Now your going to find my true love?!?!







This should be entertaining.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hey the pack why even look she has found it she just doesnt know it its me the beautiful black man caramel color just a hint of cinnamon and choclate im the shizznit lmao!!!!!!!!! ms natt u'll want me and ill say.......maybe let me give it some thought lol wathc fellas u'll see she wants thoroughbred its ok just admit the 1st step in denial is admitting what u reallly want..... me























i know im sooo bad lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How can I be in denial if Ive never seen you before?!?!?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i dont know it sounded good with where i was goin lol but u will want me lol i see it !!!!







lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn, what are you Miss Cleo, can you predict what Ill think/say?!?







May 15th isnt too long from now, so I guess we'll see...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn, what are you Miss Cleo, can you predict what Ill think/say?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know who your papi chulo is - and its not this sexy guy


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn, what are you Miss Cleo, can you predict what Ill think/say?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes we will my dear yes we will and im in san jose so i wont be too far







lmao


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, what are you Miss Cleo, can you predict what Ill think/say?!?
> ...


 Go on son!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 thats riiight!!!!!! she wants me innes dont u see it?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

we got a love connection here. How sweet.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know who Karen wants - and it COULD be you


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE knows who Karen wants... No one but me that is...







AND MY LIPS ARE SEALED!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> we got a love connection here. How sweet.


 LMAO THE 15TH MY FELLO PFURIERS (WHATEVER) LOL SHE'LL SEE MY PIC AND BUTTERFLIES WILL FILL HER STOAMCH WITH UNDENIABLE LOVE FOR THE SEXY BLACK MAN LMAO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the 15......what about the 15...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

come on pack man u out the loop ima show my pic on the mugshot and ms natt will fall deeply in love with her choclate prince her caramel king her toffee pimp lmao


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh my bad......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE knows who Karen wants... No one but me that is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sometimes I dont even know who I like...however it always amazes me when KQ ends up knowing who it is. I dont know how she does it.









Thoroughbred- So how come we have to wait til the 15th?!?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE knows who Karen wants... No one but me that is...
> ...


 didn't you read the stars?

the 15th is when your moons are in line with your astrological thoughts!

and also you will be legal


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> come on pack man u out the loop ima show my pic on the mugshot and ms natt will fall deeply in love with her choclate prince her caramel king her toffee pimp lmao


 Im sorry. This post f'n rules.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 thx innes for explaining why it has to be the 15th plus its when the matrix comes out cant hog all the attention i guess keany can have some love lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > come on pack man u out the loop ima show my pic on the mugshot and ms natt will fall deeply in love with her choclate prince her caramel king her toffee pimp lmao
> ...


 yes i have achieved start status when the x man uses my post as a quote in his signature it is truly a special day for thoroughbred im blushing well im black but i swear i am lmao


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE knows who Karen wants... No one but me that is...
> ...


I have those special powers don'cha kno!







You, Ms_Natt... will know in time who it is you like. Dont worry my child, he will like you back as well....







However, it is not quite time yet, so you must wait, just like everyone else!









We have to wait until the 15th because that's how long it'll take him to get his picture online. It has nothing to do with the Matrix...he's trying to give me more time to get ahold of my sister


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 HMMMMM COULD BE SANDRA COULD BE but ill never tell lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Im already legal...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 and so am i







lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen just stop... you're feeding his fire... getting him too excited...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Excited?

You should see my nipples


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Excited?
> 
> You should see my nipples


 ROLF!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Excited?
> 
> You should see my nipples


 As always.. pls take pix!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Excited?
> 
> You should see my nipples


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Excited?
> ...


 innes has big boobies...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Karen just stop... you're feeding his fire... getting him too excited...


 im fine kq u need to tell ur girl to relax cause once she sees my pic she'll be all over thoroughbred a.k.a the butterscotch boudouir behemoth lmao


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Excited?
> ...


 FREAKS. good ones innes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Im jealous!!!!


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

i thought stalker karen's papi chulo was john-boy spikey?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

nope, someone else is the Apple of her Eye... the Teddy to her Bear, the Whip to her Cream...


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

well, supposedly from what stalker karen told me, they had some type of "oreo-milk dunkin" thing goin on [whatever the f**k that means]...well, then good for her! lets hope she dont follow the footsteps of her friends!

-james


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn you spread more gossip than the National Enquiror (sp) on speed. Chill foo


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

wasn't spreading gossip, just thought everyone knew. i read most of the past topics, and it looked like spikey-boy and stalker karen always posted right after each other, thus i came to the conclusion * john-boy spikey=stalker karen's papi chulo, either that, or the innes guy is stalker karen's papi chulo *

-james


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen and John were just friends. They competed for the Highest Post Count...
Karen and Innes are just friends. They share ideas, and again, compete for post count... Her papi chulo isn't a member of the board... he's a .... guy, just not on this board.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Soooo Raf.....Im waiting...STILL!!! :







:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Wait.. are you waiting for Raf to post the pic of your Papi Chulo, or are you waiting for Jamal (thoroughbred) to post up his pic... [lmao, i first typed pist instead of post...














]







I dont understand you sometimes...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> wasn't spreading gossip, just thought everyone knew. i read most of the past topics, and it looked like spikey-boy and stalker karen always posted right after each other, thus i came to the conclusion * john-boy spikey=stalker karen's papi chulo, either that, or the innes guy is stalker karen's papi chulo *
> 
> -james


 That Innes guy is not aware of being Karens papi chulo, but you never know what the future has to offer.

BTW - nice avatar


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> BTW - nice avatar


 God he will be missed. Such a productive member of the board.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> That Innes guy is not aware of being Karens papi chulo, but you never know what the future has to offer.
> 
> BTW - nice avatar


 Im not even aware of who my "papi chulo" is









So speaking of avatars...what happened to yours Innes!?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So speaking of avatars...what happened to yours Innes!?










like it?

here it is in full









God Bless Lolo Ferrari and God rest her soul


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

he wont be missed. had it coming. Except that he's not contributing his 75 bucks to the board, I'll hold up my side tho.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

G, let me get some money saved up and I'll pitch in the other 75...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm am, still looking fo you papi..he will come...don't worry....









ah i see blazed got banned..damn were will i find all that fish info he was giving







...what a numb nuts he deserves a swift kick in the ass....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Now THAT is Karen's Papi Chulo







.... sorry Jamal, the spot has been taken...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Karen here is your papi chulo


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

or how about heath's other pic


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DAYYYM!!!







He can be my Papi Chulo ANYDAY!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Karen is this your papi chulo?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or this?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> or this?


 hahahaha..why was l thinking the same sh*t....hahahazhahahahahaa


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > or this?
> ...


 what that he is your papi chulo?








&







=







?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

LoL







You guys are way too much sometimes...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 you know i could never take away your one and only...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

maybe this handsome fellow is your papi chulo


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, you people are killing me!!!! Nice pics Chelsea...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Wow, you people are killing me!!!! Nice pics Chelsea...


 lol your welcome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were the hell do u find all these pics out of a reget pile


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont think this one is out of the reject pile....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe not, but







sure was!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

UGH!!!!! DID YOU REALLY HAVE TO BRING THAT BACK UP!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

people come on we all know she wants the sexy black guy (me duh!!!!!)

the 15th is coming


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> UGH!!!!! DID YOU REALLY HAVE TO BRING THAT BACK UP!!!!!


I know it is------>









and plonker is this you?










I saw this pic on another site also


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yes yes that is me was taken last year, mad aint i!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you wern't in supergrass or busted were you?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

BUSTED!?!? BUSTED!?!?!? WHY THATS AN INSULT!!lol me hates busted, i might of been in super grass, i forgot... i know im mental though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you sure this isn't the year 3000?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ARGGHHH NOOO MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Karen is this your papi chulo?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

he looks unusual


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

NOOOO NOOOOO MAKE IT STOP""


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look they are even as crazy as you


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ARGHHH noooooo, there not crazy there pansys


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ahhh there we go much better!! WOOOO OZZY OSBOURNE ROCK ON!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

which one is which
ROFLMAO


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

what is this all about ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dont mind them. This thread is being kept open to keep the sluts occupied.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOL, yep indeed it is! and get our post count up of course


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Dont mind them. This thread is being kept open to keep the sluts occupied.


 and because it is so much fun laughing at plonker for being in Busted!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Plonker - have you been stealing poses from fat women?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Karen, I found another papi chulo candidate


















and Mr Pack, don't feel too left out I got you a woman also

















unfortunatly she keeps her phone in her barn, and chews her finger nails - but hey, nobodys perfect


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

difference is that if you can call her "woman* is dancing, and ive got my middle fingers up i think i must of been the maddest person at butlins and trust me i didn't wana go, mum made me go, if i kill busted then you cant make fun


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks innes but i have my eyes on another piece of candy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

> difference is that if you can call her "woman* is dancing, and ive got my middle fingers up i think i must of been the maddest person at butlins and trust me i didn't wana go, mum made me go, if i kill busted then you cant make fun


you will always have fun made of you


















> thanks innes but i have my eyes on another piece of candy


but you got to admit the phone in the barn thing was pretty appealing


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> > difference is that if you can call her "woman* is dancing, and ive got my middle fingers up i think i must of been the maddest person at butlins and trust me i didn't wana go, mum made me go, if i kill busted then you cant make fun
> 
> 
> you will always have fun made of you
> ...


 lol you only got the guts to make fun off me over the internet * pulls out T.R.U.E knife* ahh i love this knife


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

* goes to stab innes in arm and accidently stabs my arm* ARGH sh*t


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey innes..these girls are interested in a innes sandwich...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> [qoute]but you got to admit the phone in the barn thing was pretty appealing


lol you only got the guts to make fun off me over the internet * pulls out T.R.U.E knife* ahh i love this knife [/quote]
Tell me if your ever in Newcastle........

.....why I'd slap you with a fish!!!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

then id report you to rspcf


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i knew i've seen you somewhere plonker...hahaha


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LMAO, thanks for that pack i nearly spat chocolate mousse everywhere from laughing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> then id report you to rspcf


 yeah, yeah - and then you can go on pet rescue


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey karen ..i found him...your true love and he even has somethiing to give you..a big fluffy teddy bear


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes... you worry me sometimes... You have WAY too much time here.... Give Karen a call or something, keep the both of you entertained, and you away from finding more random pictures of ugly fat women...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes... you worry me sometimes... You have WAY too much time here.... Give Karen a call or something, keep the both of you entertained, and you away from finding more random pictures of ugly fat women...


 like this one?








I think this might be Karen









and anyway what is all this give Karen a ring?









do you know something I don't?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

STOP MAKING FUN OF ME!, LOL you not alowed me pic as avatar now


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think Karen loves innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> STOP MAKING FUN OF ME!, LOL you not alowed me pic as avatar now










so if I used it would you put me on your wall of shame?











> I think Karen loves innes.










well doesn't everyone?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think Karen loves innes.


 My goodness, I leave this thread alone and already assumptions on who I love come out. Jeez!!









Innes: Sorry to break your heart Innes but that pic wasnt me...and who mentioned anything about a ring?!?!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Read Karen... Geez... Use your different voices if you have to, but learn how to read again. I mentioned for Innes to call you to keep the both of you entertained so that he gets his mind off of finding old, ugly, fat women...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh I thought he meant a RING RING!! lol Like one that you where on your fingers....whew! Im losing it!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope! Just RING RING as in the sound the telephone makes when its RINGING... You need some more edumacation


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought you guys were talking about the movie, "the RING".


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh I thought he meant a RING RING!! lol Like one that you where on your fingers....whew! Im losing it!


 no your just blonde







..we forgive you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I thought he meant a RING RING!! lol Like one that you where on your fingers....whew! Im losing it!
> ...


 Dammit my roots are showing again


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Can you guys cool it on the obese chicks that is nasty all that fat hanging everywhere, I am not bein mean I just don't want to see that, but it is a hilarious thread.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I agree with Chelsea on this one....cool it guys!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh I thought he meant a RING RING!! lol Like one that you where on your fingers....whew! Im losing it!


 someone got "churchbells" on their mind


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I thought he meant a RING RING!! lol Like one that you where on your fingers....whew! Im losing it!
> ...


 HAHAHA!! NOPE!! NOT AT ALL!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah right!!!

but not tommorrow as it will be the 15th and your sexy chocolate lover will reveal himself for you


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Het Karen how about this beefcake? - and I dont use that word lightly


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I never thought Id see the light of this thread again!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I never thought Id see the light of this thread again!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL!!!!!! oh man ive been reading this and cant believe what i missed out on

and doesnt Papi Chulo mean fathers ass??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> LOL!!!!!! oh man ive been reading this and cant believe what i missed out on
> 
> and doesnt Papi Chulo mean fathers ass??


 This whole thread was based on an inside joke amongst the OG's of pfury mainly...hence the date when it was made...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh my bad Papi Culo....hehe

well can i get in the fun??

<---------- him and his expression upon hearing that his new girl would be Karen!







:rasp:







im just joking! and what happened to toffee's pic??? he was bragging about himself the entire thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

He made his own thread and posted his pics in it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Talk aboput old threads!!







Damn these days will forever be cherished and missed by some.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

PAPI CHULO!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

PAPI CHULO (old pic)


----------

